# Baby boer has hard, "wavy" ear



## mcompton1973 (Jun 11, 2012)

we have a couple of week old baby boer...tiny little girl.
Seems totally fine but has an ear that is hard at the tip, and a little wavy...if it was cold I would say she got frost bight...but shes only 2 weeks old...not that cold here...any other thoughts?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Since we dont eat ears its not a problem. :greengrin: Its not real uncommon to have wavy ear(s)
Curious as to her ear pigmentaion, is it real light? 
Was she a a multiple?
Some say it happens in utereo being somewhat crowded in there.


----------



## mcompton1973 (Jun 11, 2012)

Do, this little girl has pretty dark head.
I was not worried about it from a marketing standpoint or anything, just wondering if that was some kind of health issue. The wavyness doesnt bother me, I am more concerned that it seems hard...not like hte rest of the ear.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wavy is fine for a boer ear and normal ...especially if they are long.... :wink: 


As to the hardness...do you think the kid is getting bit by bugs or another Doe?

May be injury as well...is there a sore there?


----------

